# Ich habe mich angemeldet und finde alles wunderbar



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

Klappt doch! Ich habe mich angemeldet, eine SMS (von 80777) des Inhalts "Ihre PIN ist ABCDE. Bitte geben Sie diese Pin zur Bestätigung jetzt auf der Webseite ein."

Ok, so gemacht und man landet in einem Hilfe-Forum oder so.

Was soll daran gefährlich sein?

Gast (zur Sicherheit


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2005)

GastII schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich angemeldet, eine SMS (von 80777) des Inhalts "Ihre PIN ist ABCDE.


Poste bitte mal in ein paar Wochen, wie die Berechnung über Deinen Mobilfunkbetreiber statt gefunden hat. Toll wäre es per eingescannter Rechnung, damit man sich mal ein echtes Bild vom Handypay machen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

Mhhh, jetzt will ich mich wieder abmelden, kann das aber nicht.

Ich habe die "Nutzungsbedingungen" wegen des Satzes "Der User stimmt der Speicherung und uneingeschränkten Nutzung seiner auf Seiten und Foren der U*B*KG, N*ng GmbH und N*P*GmbH geschriebener Texte - auch zu Werbezwecken - *unwiderruflich und ohne Einschränkungen ausdrücklich zu*." *nicht* zugestimmt, landete aber dennoch im "Forum".

Da ich keine eMail-Adresse angeben konnte, kann ich mich jetzt nicht mehr abmelden   

Mal abwarten....


----------



## IM (26 Juli 2005)

Hier  einfach kündigen:

http://mobile......de/cancel

_URL gelöscht , siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Hier  einfach kündigen:
> 
> http://mobile.........de/cancel



Ich habe das (Kryptische) Kennwort nicht mehr. Aber da ich keine Nutzungsbedingungen angenommen habe, kann ja auch nichts passieren, als daß meine Daten jetzt als Karteileiche bei denen verschimmeln.


----------



## IM (26 Juli 2005)

Na wenn du den PIN der per SMS gekommen ist nicht eingegeben hast - dann musst du dir ja keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn du den PIN der per SMS gekommen ist nicht eingegeben hast - dann musst du dir ja keine Sorgen machen.



Hatte ich ja gemacht, war ja nötig, um gratis ins Forum zu kommen. Danach habe ich die SMS aber gelöscht und den PIN vergessen


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

wo stand den was von gratis ins Forum kommen?
Ich habe nur gelesen das man den Code gratis bekommt.

Poste doch mal bitte die Textpasage in der stand das man gratis ins Forum kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

GastII schrieb:
			
		

> IM schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du die SMS bewust löscht und sehr vergesslich bist wirst du sicher die Daten kostenlos bei dem betreiber bekommen ich denke die haben Mitleid mit vergesslichen löschwütigen Usern


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 Juli 2005)

Spiel, Spass, Spannung, Abenteuer......
Gast II, du sagst doch bestimmt Bescheid, wenn die Rechnung kommt?
Ich vermute, die kommt.

Wobei es sinnvoll sein könnte, den Vorgang des
"Ich-stimme-den-Nutzungsbedingungen-nicht-zu-und-trotzdem-kommt-ein-SMS" gerichtsfest zu dokumentieren.

Ansonsten:
Bitte nicht nachmachen was Gast II da getan hat, liebe Kinder.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

GastII schrieb:
			
		

> IM schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich glaube die hast du mit der Pin eingabe akzeptiert.

Soweit ich das verstehe zahlst du dafür in diesem Forum lesen zu können.
Um auch schreiben zu können musst du dich registrieren.

Ich habe aber nirgendwo gelesen das der kostenpflichtige zugang auch eine Schreiberlaubnis im Forum beinhaltet.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe aber nirgendwo gelesen das der kostenpflichtige zugang auch eine Schreiberlaubnis im Forum beinhaltet.


Diese Rumkasperei erinnert mich stark an das Dialerabzockgehample, da war auch immer alles "kostenlos" 

Macht nur so weiter, umso schneller ist der Spuk zu Ende,   nochmal drei Jahre dauert es diesmal 
bestimmt nicht


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2005)

Postet MD eigentlich als Gast hier mit? Der Übersicht wegen würde ich es begrüßen, angemeldet Gedanken einfließen zu lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wo stand den was von gratis ins Forum kommen?
> Ich habe nur gelesen das man den Code gratis bekommt.
> 
> Poste doch mal bitte die Textpasage in der stand das man gratis ins Forum kommt.



Also, ich will ins Forum irgendeiner Seniorenakademie. Da steht:


> Wichtiger Hinweis
> 
> Um unsere Seiten vor Überlastung zu schützen, ist der Zugang zu unseren Seiten durch einen Code geschützt. Diesen können Sie *kostenlos* anfordern.
> 
> ...



Gut, *gratis* steht da nicht, aber *kostenlos* ist doch nur ein Synonym für *gratis*.

Wozu brauche ich einen *kostenlosen* Code, wenn ich nicht auf deren Seiten will? 0


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

ich glaube damit ist gemeint das zusätzlich zum Kostenpflichtigen zugang keine weiteren Kosten für die zusendung der SMS entstehen.
Und das die SMS kostenlos ist stimmt ja auch.
Dieses Merkmal wird dort hervorgehoben.
Das der Zugang selbst kostenpflichtig ist steht ja auch dort.

Erklär mir bitte wo steht das der Zugang gratis ist?
Ich lese da nur das die Zusendung der SMS Kostenlos ist.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

> Ich habe aber nirgendwo gelesen das der kostenpflichtige zugang auch eine Schreiberlaubnis im Forum beinhaltet.



Stimmt! Es gibt nämlich gar keinen kosten*pflichtigen* Zugang.

Du scheinst mir aber ein wenig überängstlich zu sein.
Wenn Du im Radio hörst, daß es bei Praktiker heute auf alles 20% Nachlass gibt, außer auf Tiernahrung, gehst Du dann mit Deinem Einkaufswagen zur Information und fragst:
"Gelten die 20% auch für diesen Nagel? 
Gelten die 20% auch für diese Tapete? 
Gelten die 20% auch für den Hammer? 
Gelten die 20% auch für die Topfblume, weil, die könnte ja von einer Schnecke gefressen werden und wäre dann Tiernahrung?"

Und, rechnest Du damit, daß Praktiker sich die 20% von Deinem Konto abbucht, weil Du die Blume an Dein Haustier verfüttert hast?. Nein? Warum nicht? Weil Praktiker ziemlich seriös ist?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

Was findest du an diesem Forenzugang unseriös?
Ich finde es steht alles klar und deutlich da.
Die SMS ist kostenlos der Zugang nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was findest du an diesem Forenzugang unseriös?


Unseriös? Warum assoziierst Du Handypament mit Unseriösität? Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, der Forenzugang sei unserös.


> Ich finde es steht alles klar und deutlich da.


Stimmt.


> Die SMS ist kostenlos


Stimmt.


> der Zugang nicht.


Wo steht das?
Welchen anderen als den behaupteten Zweck hat die SMS?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

Die kostenlose SMS hat den Zweck einen kostenpflichtigen Zugang zu Aktivieren.
Steht irgendwo etwas anderes?

Wenn ich der Anbieter währe würde ich das kostenlos streichen und für die SMS auch 9.98 verlangen das währe dan ganz nach deinen wünschen.

Oder willst du uns sagen die SMS soll kostenlos sein aber wehe jemand wagt das auch auf die Seite zu schreiben?


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 Juli 2005)

Wenn's nicht so traurig wäre, könnte man sich ja fast an dem Kasperletheater erfreuen. 
Das Drehbuch ist ja das alte.
Kommen jetzt dann bald die lustigen Supermarktvergleiche?
Oder so spannende Dialoge wie:
"Aber da stand doch groß, es wäre kostenlos!"
"Geb's doch zu, dass du sündige Gedanken hattest und dich jetzt um's Bezahlen drücken willst. Schäm dich und zahle!"

Möge die Stornoquote sich bei 100% einpendeln!


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juli 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's nicht so traurig wäre, könnte man sich ja fast an dem Kasperletheater erfreuen.


Jep, das dumme Gewäsch wie in den "besten" Dialerabzocktagen, sie können nicht von den "liebgewordenen" 
Gewohnheiten lassen, bis sie wieder was auf die Pfoten bekommen.  hoffentlich diesmal schneller 
(Sie haben sich mit ihrer Gier  selbst den Dialer kaputtgemacht, sie werden es auch mit Handyabopayment  schaffen) 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

GastII schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab dir darauf ausfürlich geantwortet leider wurde die Antwort gelöscht und bewust mit einer anderen antwort vertauscht um dich und deine Meinung in einem besseren licht stehen zu lassen soviel zur Meinungsfreiheit hir.
Meiner Meinung nach werden durch das vertauschen von Antworten die User hier bewust getäuscht und in die Irre gefürt.
Postings die deine Vorurteile entkräften und wiederlegen sind hier anscheinend nicht erwünscht. Ich wette auch dieses Posting wird gelöscht. Vieleicht ist es den Verantwortlichen lieber nur die eigene Warheit und meinung als die richtige gelten zu lassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hab dir darauf ausfürlich geantwortet leider wurde die Antwort gelöscht und bewust mit einer anderen antwort vertauscht um dich und deine Meinung in einem besseren licht stehen zu lassen soviel zur Meinungsfreiheit hir..


So ein Quatsch, ich verfolge den Thread ständig, der einzige,  der hier Schwachsinn 
schreibt, ist der bekannte Anonymous  mit der Lese/Rechtschreibschwäche ......

cp


----------



## dvill (26 Juli 2005)

GastII schrieb:
			
		

> Klappt doch! Ich habe mich angemeldet, eine SMS (von 80777) des Inhalts "Ihre PIN ist ABCDE. Bitte geben Sie diese Pin zur Bestätigung jetzt auf der Webseite ein."


Zur Bestätigung von was sollte man die PIN eingeben?

Bitte mal bis zum Ende scrollen. Kommt noch was?

Gemäß FST-Kodex kommt noch der Einzel- und der Gesamtpreis im Monat, wenn er 50 Euro überschreitet, der Bezugszeitraum sowie die Kündigungsmöglichkeiten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 Juli 2005)

Meine Hoffnung ist, das sich diese Masche gar nicht erst durchsetzen wird:

Die Bevölkerung ist etwas sensibilisierter als zur Hochzeit der Dialerpest und um so ein Abo zu aktivieren muss man erst mal ne SMS lesen und dann noch den Code am PC eingeben. Die "Autodialer"-Masche ist also nicht wiederholbar.
Immerhin gibt's meines Wissens keine "Durchklick"-Schadprogramme die's schaffen, selbstständig einen Code, der per SMS aufs Handy kommt auf dem PC in ein Formular einzutragen. 
Obwohl.......vielleicht wäre dieser Irrsinn technisch auch noch machbar.

Bis dahin aber besteht die Hoffnung, dass es weniger Internetnutzer geben wird die per Tunneleffekt und anderen Tricks überrumpelt werden, wenn die Aufklärungsarbeit, wie sie hier in diesem Forum geschieht, weiter so engagiert betrieben wird.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wen es quatsch währe wäre der beitrag nicht gelöscht worden.
Und lieber ein Rechtschreib problem als ein Verständnissproblem


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

ach Mario , meld dich doch an , keiner  schreibt so schön falsch 



 :vlol:


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 Juli 2005)

Nachtrag:
Kaum hatten wir's davon, kommt schon der nächste Kasperlestheaterdialog, ohne den dieses schöne Stück nicht vollständig wäre:
"Ich bösen Buben, ihr habt mein Post, in dem ich endlich zur Sache gekommen wäre, gelöscht. Ihr seid gemein. Schleißlich geht es hier um meine Meinungsfreiheit und um mein Geld. Rebäh, Zetter, schipf...."


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Juli 2005)

Im Übrigen: Wo sind eigentlich das vorgeschriebene Impressum und die weiteren Infos? Wer ist eigentlich mein Vertragspartner?


----------



## Wembley (26 Juli 2005)

Welche "Wahrheit" hätte denn der Herr Gast gerne?

Screenshot von heute Mittag. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch noch sichtbar (wenn man JS manches, aber nicht alles tun lässt - ach via Google-Cache)

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen: Wo sind eigentlich das vorgeschriebene Impressum und die weiteren Infos? Wer ist eigentlich mein Vertragspartner?



da würde ich an deiner stelle mal den ANbieter fragen meistens bekommt man dort eine Antwort


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Welche "Wahrheit" hätte denn der Herr Gast gerne?
> 
> Screenshot von heute Mittag. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch noch sichtbar (wenn man JS manches, aber nicht alles tun lässt - ach via Google-Cache)
> 
> ...



und was ist mit dieser Seite?


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Juli 2005)

Dahin zielt die Frage:

Auf der Seniorenheim-Seite ist ein Impressum mit einer Firma aus München (betreiben die eigentlich das Seniorenheim?)
Beim Zugangssystem zur Vermeidung von DoS-Attacken (sic!) steht eine Firma aus dem Osten ...

Wer ist's denn nun? Und wessen AGB sollen (wenn überhaupt wirksam) einbezogen sein?

Vielleicht sollte man im Duden nachschlagen ...


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juli 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen: Wo sind eigentlich das vorgeschriebene Impressum und die weiteren Infos? Wer ist eigentlich mein Vertragspartner?


Nicht ungerecht sein , nach heftigem  Srollen findet man es in letzten Viertel der 
2 Meter langen Seite , nicht zu weit scrollen..

Der anonyme Rechtschreibschwache liebt das Versteckspiel


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juli 2005)

Gibt es denn eigentlich schon einen Kommentar der Wapme AG über diese Art, ein 300-Euro-Monatsabo abzurechnen?
(zB für Thai-Sex und so'n Zeugs? http://y****-s**.ag - ist das der gleiche Anmeldecode pid=FOR-45851&d=SPMA8_4
ach so, klar...

Der Mann liebt es ja kryptisch 

```
var a34 = "http://www";
var a66 = ".1**.de/zu";
var vordem = "";
var a324 = "";
var a626 = "gang-mp.html";
var a54 = "";
document.write('<iframe src="' + a34 + vordem + a324 + a54 + a66 + a626 + '" frameborder="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" height="10000" width="100%" align="center"></iframe>');
```


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juli 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> (betreiben die eigentlich das Seniorenheim?)



wohl kaum die korrekte Domain lautet

http://seniorenakademie.ba-heidenheim.de

da stehen   auch die echten  Betreiber 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Dahin zielt die Frage:
> 
> Auf der Seniorenheim-Seite ist ein Impressum mit einer Firma aus München (betreiben die eigentlich das Seniorenheim?)
> Beim Zugangssystem zur Vermeidung von DoS-Attacken (sic!) steht eine Firma aus dem Osten ...
> ...



Wie wäre es mit einer Whois Abfrage und dann den Domaininhaber fragen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juli 2005)

kazaa gibts wohl auch für 300 Euro im Monat unter ?pid=FOR-45851&d=SPMA8_4

MD, Du Genie! Du Gott! Du Größter Promotor aller Zeiten!


----------



## Wembley (26 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist mit dieser Seite?



Eh billig 0,01 Euro! Steht ganz groß da! Nur weil da "Mindestabrechnungperiode 1 Tag" (ganz unten) steht, muss der User wohl die Zahl mit 1440 mulitiplizieren, um den wahren Preis zu errechnen. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (26 Juli 2005)

Er hätte den Preis auch auf die lokale Erdkrümmung beziehen können, dann wäre der Preis pro laufendem Meter noch kleiner ausgefallen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## malloc (26 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mann liebt es ja kryptisch
> 
> ```
> var a34 = "http://www";
> ...



Solch ein Vorgehen hat was mit Suchmaschinenoptimierung zu tun, und ist in dieser Umsetzung gar nicht mal so dumm.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juli 2005)

malloc schrieb:
			
		

> Solch ein Vorgehen hat was mit Suchmaschinenoptimierung zu tun,



 "Suchmaschinenoptimierung" durch  "Suchmaschinenvermüllung" ersetzen, dann  paßt´s 

cp


----------



## dvill (26 Juli 2005)

Aus den Vorgaben der Netzbetreiber und Service-Provider in einem konkreten Fall:


> *Welche Vorgaben machen die Netzbetreiber und Service-Provider gegenüber Anbietern?*
> Für den Einsatz von P. gelten vertragliche und betriebliche Vorgaben der Netzbetreiber und Service-Provider. Sie bilden den Rahmen für das "Bezahlen via Mobilfunkrechnung".
> 
> [...]
> ...


Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Juli 2005)

Das ist aber ein anderer Betreiber, DVill ... Die kann man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, glaube ich ...


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber ein anderer Betreiber, DVill ...


Aber lustig ist´s allemal:





			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > Die M. Partner sorgt dafür, dass Endkunden ... die AGB’s ... akzeptiert.


Und deshalb interessiert mich das erste Teilergebnis auch so brennend, siehe:
 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=111368#111368 


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> GastII schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (26 Juli 2005)

Es war ein Beispiel und es geht nicht um das Scheren über Kämme.

Es geht um die Vorgaben der Mobilfunker für die Anbieter von Bezahlsystemen, die über die Mobilfunkrechnung abrechnen wollen und ihre Geschäftspartner entsprechend einbinden.

Die Vorgaben werden nicht so verschieden sein.

Die Frage wäre also mal, wie denn die Mobilfunker das lustige Treiben hier finden und ob sie an Ende noch durchblicken, in welcher Stunde welche Verträge von ihren Endkunden angeblich geschlossen wurden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## IM (26 Juli 2005)

Die Netzbetreiber scheinen dies doch sehr gut bei Jamba zu können ?


----------



## 118xx (26 Juli 2005)

Nein können sie m.E. nicht ohne weiteres.

Bei Kundenbeschwerden wurde bisher recht kulant erstattet.

Ich kenne nur ein Verfahren in dem Entgelte für Jamba Leistungen eingeklagt wurden. In der Klagebegründung wurden aber nur die üblichen Textbausteine für "normale" Verbindungsentgelte verwendet ( "hat Leistungen im Netz der Klägerin in Anspruch genommen die nach Preisliste berechnet wurden"). Da die Sache noch recht frisch ist wird es ein paar Wochen dauern bis zu den entsprechenden Rügen in der Klageerwiderung Stellung genommen wurde.


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Juli 2005)

Der Netzbetreiber, um den es bei den Senioren geht, hat seine AGBs für Geschäftspartner jedenfalls nur auf Dialerregistrierungen etc. ausgerichtet - für Handypay sind da (noch?) keine Regelungen ...

Aber das Geschäft ist vielleicht noch zu neu, die rechtlichen Regelungen noch zu dehnbar, der Profit noch zu lockend, wasweißich ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juli 2005)

malloc schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hab dir darauf ausfürlich geantwortet leider wurde die Antwort gelöscht und bewust mit einer anderen antwort vertauscht...


  

Schade. Ich hatte Deine Antwort noch gelesen und sämtliche Deiner Argumente technisch und juristisch widerlegt. Leider hat ein Minderwertanbieter die IP-Pakete nach Afrika umgeleitet, wo sie zu einer Nigeria-Spam umgearbeitet wurden, um Dir die Blamage zu ersparen.

Und nun genug Kindergarten gespielt, ja?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> malloc schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## malloc (26 Juli 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> @malloc,
> bitte nenne mir einen vernünftigen Grund, warum dies für die Suchmaschienenoptimierung sinnvoll ist bzw auf das Ranking einer Suchmaschine Einfluss haben sollte. Und nein, eine Google- Abfrage "link:1**.de" zu verhindern, nenne ich nicht Suchmaschinenoptimierung, sondern Verschleierung. Oder hat sich Google tatsächlich Klartextlinks auf bekannte Dialerschleudern heruntergewertet :lol: ?



Weil hier auf eine Seite geframt wird. Es geht darum, daß Google die werbende Seite (die mit dem Frame) extra auflistet und nicht als "ähnliches" Resultat der Suche. Wird die werbende Seite nicht gelistet, klickt sie niemand an und der Werber hat nichts davon. Wird sie gelistet, bekommt aber andererseits der Proejktbetreiber auch seinen Anteil. 
Von mir aus, der eine nennt es Optimierung, der andere Vermüllung. 

Letzten Endes, mir kann das Alles inzwischen schnurz sein...  Wollte halt nur sagen dass das JS-Schnippselchen durchaus Sinn macht, aus Webmastersicht.


----------



## Counselor (26 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> kazaa gibts wohl auch für 300 Euro im Monat unter ?pid=FOR-45851&d=SPMA8_4
> 
> MD, Du Genie! Du Gott! Du Größter Promotor aller Zeiten!



Tja, der alte 'Ja Weiter' Kazaa Dialer war halt doch ein spottbilliges Sonderangebot


----------



## dvill (26 Juli 2005)

Die Frickeleien gehen weiter. Zugangs-Codes sind scheinbar knapp zur Zeit, nun landet man direkt in einem merkwürdigen Forum.

Welcher zahlende Kunde mag sich dort noch auskennen?

Edit: Das Forum kann aber nicht das kostenpflichtige sein. Die Suche nach der Seniorenakademie liefert nix:


> Die Suche ergab keine Übereinstimmungen.
> Benutzen Sie den Zurück-Button Ihres Browsers oder klicken Sie hier!


Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2005)

Ich bin überrascht, wie flüchtig der Google-Cache sein kann.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Die Netzbetreiber scheinen dies doch sehr gut bei Jamba zu können ?


Jedenfalls wird es keine 6 Jahre freie Fahrt für freie Abzocker mit dem "Herrn Handyabo Zugangscode" geben. Ich denke, nicht einmal 6 Monate.

Zur Zeit gönnen sich einige Anbieter eine kreative Auszeit. Mal sehen, wie lang die Halbwertszeit der nächsten Versuche sein wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2005)

Ab jetzt gibt es ein Angebot mit realem Gegenwert: Die Domain selbst.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2005)

er könnte sie ja auch als "good-will" Action an die ursprünglichen Besitzer zurückgeben.
glaube  aber kaum,  dass er weiß, was das bedeutet....

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=111416#111416

http://seniorenakademie.ba-heidenheim.de 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ab jetzt gibt es ein Angebot mit realem Gegenwert: Die Domain selbst.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Und was ist jetzt mit meinem tollen Zugang?

Ich war doch wohl nicht die einzige, die den Code bestellt hat?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2005)

den kannst du doch sicher weiterbenutzen ich glaube nicht da der Domainabhängig ist


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> den kannst du doch sicher weiterbenutzen ich glaube nicht da der Domainabhängig ist



Und welche Adresse soll ich jetzt eintippen?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2005)

GastII schrieb:
			
		

> Und welche Adresse soll ich jetzt eintippen?


selbst wenn er eine wüßte,  dürfte er sie nicht posten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13

cp


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2005)

Die Wunderbare Welt des Schwachsinns hält neue Angebote bereit (siehe Bild, unterstes Fenster, Titel). Ob nun die Seniorenakademie Heidenheim, das Seniorennet Niederrhein oder Malteser Dresden Meissen etwas anbieten, das Angebot heißt "Top" und kostet schlappe 9,98 Euro täglich.

Wie immer man sich ein gemeinsames Angebot unter diesen sehr verschiedenen Überschriften vorstellen mag. Weitere Hinweise auf das Angebot außer dem Produktnamen finde ich nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> GastII schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na gut, das scheint sowiese alles kaputt zu sein. Es kam auch keine SMS ausser der mit dem kostenlosen Code. Dann hat ja irgendwas mit der Anmeldung nicht geklappt.....


----------



## Eniac (28 Juli 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> [...] oder Malteser Dresden Meissen etwas anbieten, das Angebot heißt "Top" und kostet schlappe 9,98 Euro täglich.



Schlimm ist, dass diese Seite mitten in einer langen Liste echter und natürlich kostenloser Seiten des Malteser-Hilfsdienst e.V. auftaucht. Weiss der MHD von diesem Treiben oder geschieht das gar mit seinem Wissen? Da werde ich doch mal nachhaken.


Eniac


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2005)

Die gleiche Situation wie für die Senioren: es gibt ca 500 Treffer bei Google   mit dem falschen Link  
davon gleich zu Anfang 
http://www.dza.de/


> Deutsches Zentrum für Altersfragen e.V. (DZA)
> Manfred-von-Richthofen-Straße 2
> 12101 Berlin
> Internet: www.dza.de


http://www.dza.de/geradress/5463.htm


> Seniorenakademie Heidenheim
> Internet:  www.........de
> Postanschrift
> Seniorenakademie Heidenheim
> ...


das ist der richtige Link
http://www.seniorenakademie.ba-heidenheim.de/

irgendwann in den letzten Monaten, hat sich der Betreffende offensichtlich wie schon in anderen Fällen die Domain 
"zu eigen" gemacht 
in Webarchiv vom Oktober 2004  steht die Domain im Oktober noch mit dem Orginallink (z.Z nicht erreichbar) 

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2005)

Wunder oh Wunder:  die Domain führt wieder zum richtigen Inhalt, da aber der Inhaber der Domain
(laut Denic) noch immer derselbe ist , kann das von einer  Sekunde auf die nächste wieder geändert werden. 
also Vorsicht!

erst wenn die Domain wieder zurücktransferiert ist, kann zur Entwarnung geblasen werden 

cp


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2005)

Die Angebote werden scheinbar täglich frisch zusammengewürfelt. Oder sie sind schon vergriffen. Nun liegen sie schon wieder im Google-Cache.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Angebote werden scheinbar täglich frisch zusammengewürfelt.


eher im Minutenbereich, an der Seniorenseite wird fast im Sekundentakt "gebastelt" 

cp


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2005)

Ob sich die diversen Zahlungsanbieter von Handyabos die Kündigungen hin und her schicken, wenn die Verbraucher gerade nicht mehr durchblicken, wie die Anmeldemaske aussah?

Zur Zeit (14:01 Uhr, 28.07.05) geht es hier lang (siehe Bild).

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2005)

Kann es sein, dass sich da 'jemand', der hier mitliest, einen Jux mit euch erlaubt ?   :roll:

*Captain Picard schrieb:*


> Wunder oh Wunder: die Domain führt wieder zum richtigen Inhalt,



Ich habe Zweifel, dass das die Orignalseiten sind. (wegen geringen Abweichungen und der 2m Scrollmöglichkeit.)


----------



## Stalker2002 (28 Juli 2005)

Pfadfinder schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass sich da 'jemand', der hier mitliest, einen Jux mit euch erlaubt ?   :roll:
> 
> *Captain Picard schrieb:*
> 
> ...



Ja klar, MD liest hier öfter mal mit. Gelegentlich schreibt er auch was, auch wenn ihm das dudenfeste Ausformulieren nie so recht gelingen will... :lol: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2005)

Ich habe deutlich darauf hingewiesen , das die Domain noch im Besitz des bekannten "Betreibers" ist
und daher mit allem "gerechnet" werden muß. Zum Zeitpunkt des ersten Postings war es noch eine fast 100%
Spiegelung der Orginalseite inklusive aller Links in der Seite.

Es ist durchaus problematisch, ob eine derartige Übernahme fremder Inhalte überhaupt zulässig ist, denn darum handelt es sich:
Die Domain gehört nicht demjenigen, der das Copyright auf die Seiteninhalte hat.

dies mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt der Seiteninhalt wieder geändert werden kann.

cp

PS:


			
				Pfadfinder schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass sich da 'jemand', der hier mitliest, einen Jux mit euch erlaubt ?   :roll:


der "Jemand"  pflegt keinen Jux zu machen....


----------



## News (28 Juli 2005)

Zurzeit  ist es eine automatische Weiterleitung zu der echten Seite - sie ist im Quelltext der MD-Seite verlinkt.

```
<iframe src="http://www.seniorenakademie.ba-heidenheim.de/
```


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Zurzeit  ist es eine automatische Weiterleitung zu der echten Seite -



"Zur Zeit"   

es ist immer wieder lustig, wie wenige Minuten , nachdem hier was gepostet wird, 
Reaktionen erfolgen...

cp


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2005)

Von wegen Zeit, wenn man das mal mit dem Modemdialer von 2003 vergleicht (das Bild anklicken) ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2005)

Der Verkehrsverbund Mittelsachsen und der Tierschutzverein Harlingerland legen bei der Verbraucherfreundlichkeit noch eine Schüppe drauf. Sie finden endlich mal die richtigen Farben zur Darstellung einer Preisinformation.

Wenn jetzt noch das Schlüsselwort "Bezahlcode" so deutlich geschrieben würde und zusammen mit dem Einzelpreis, der Abolaufzeit und dem monatlichen Gesamtpreis in unmittelbarer Nähe der Rufnummerneingabe gerückt würde, fehlte nur noch der Hinweis, dass das Abo ewig läuft bis zur Kündigung, wie die Kündigung geht und dass die Beträge über die Handyrechnung abgerechnet werden.

Man nähert sich also gemäß Salamitaktik der Klarheit des regulierten 3. Dialerfensters.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2005)

http://ww*****chte.t**o/

Finde ich schlimm!
Wird bei Google beworben.
Einfach mal nach "Gedichte" suchen und die Anzeigen beachten.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verkehrsverbund Mittelsachsen und der Tierschutzverein Harlingerland legen bei der Verbraucherfreundlichkeit noch eine Schüppe drauf. Sie finden endlich mal die richtigen Farben zur Darstellung einer Preisinformation.



Schade, da kommt jetzt google....



> Wenn jetzt noch das Schlüsselwort "Bezahlcode" so deutlich geschrieben würde und zusammen mit dem Einzelpreis, der Abolaufzeit und dem monatlichen Gesamtpreis in unmittelbarer Nähe der Rufnummerneingabe gerückt würde, fehlte nur noch der Hinweis, dass das Abo ewig läuft bis zur Kündigung, wie die Kündigung geht und dass die Beträge über die Handyrechnung abgerechnet werden.
> Dietmar Vill



Man könnte auch auf die Lüge^W^Wden Unfug mit der "Überlastung der Seiten"  sein lassen.

Man könnte auch einfach schreiben "Diese Seiten kosten 9,98EUR/Tag.

Wie begründen die Betreiber solcher Seiten, daß sie die Kosten nicht so angeben, wie das bei seriösen Geschäften üblich ist?

Immer noch keine SMS, ich glaube mein Abo ist kaputt.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2005)

cp schrieb:
			
		

> dies mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt der Seiteninhalt wieder geändert werden kann.


*q.e.d.* 


> Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.
> Benötigtes Plug-in: k.exe für Microsoft Internet Explorer.
> Ist nicht vorhanden oder nicht aktiv.


Das übliche  Schrottplugin 

cp


----------



## Eniac (29 Juli 2005)

Na sowas, da wollte ich doch noch mal einen Blick auf die Seite des MHD Dresden werfen und jetzt das, mein Brauser ist kapott:


> Achtung Hinweis
> Ihre Browser Ausstattung ist nicht ausreichend,
> um diese Seiten anzuzeigen!
> Ihr Browser verfügt nicht über das notwendige Plugin
> ...


Zum Glück halten die freundlichen Super Mario Bros. des fe lende Plugin k.exe auf ihren Servern bereit. Ist das nicht toll?


Eniac


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2005)

-edit-


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2005)

So sah die mal im Orginal aus

 cp

PS: die scheinen  das bisher nicht  mal mitgekriegt zu haben, ich kann jedenfalls keine Ausweichdomain finden
und deswegen funktioniert hier auch der Trick mit der Verlinkung auf eine Ausweichdomain nicht


> Impressum
> Kontakt und Verantwortlich für den Inhalt:
> Malteser Hilfsdienst e.V.
> Diözesangeschäftsstelle Dresden-Meißen
> ...


Original Impressum


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2005)

Jetzt ist sie wieder da, die Seniorenakademie.... Das Wort "Kostenlos" steht da nicht mehr, auch der Quatsch mit der Überlastung ist weg, dafür ist das Verkaufte Produkt "*.......*"  

Irgendwie kann man das gar nicht ernst nehmen.....

_editiert siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2005)

GastII schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie kann man das gar nicht ernst nehmen.....


Muß ne andere Seite sein , ich seh nichts von Inhalten, nach wie vor 


> Wichtiger Hinweis
> Um unsere Seiten zu schützen, ist der Zugang
> durch einen Code geschützt.
> Diesen können Sie hier anfordern:
> ...


Gaaaanz unten steht jede Menge Schrott....
Ich sehe das als sehr ernst an, es gibt  jede Menge unerfahrene  User, auf die hier spekuliert wird.

cp

PS:  Die Samba Show gibt´s  nur mit dem IE...


----------



## Wembley (29 Juli 2005)

Gast II meinte wohl die Produktbezeichnung im Handypayfenster.

Aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist ohnehin wieder alles anders.



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das als sehr ernst an, es gibt  jede Menge unerfahrene  User, auf die hier spekuliert wird.



Und genau das ist das Problem. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass er noch viele andere Seiten hat(te) und was er so alles draufpackt(e) z. B. das hier war einmal ein Thema in diesem Forum:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10041

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2005)

Nein, Inhalte sind da nicht. Aber wenn man auf "Zugangscode anfordern" klickte, kam man auf die bekannte shortpay-Seite, auf der als Produkt "*......*" angegeben war. (Jetzt iss wieder google, seufz)

Und genau deswegen hatte ich das böse Wort geschrieben. Wer nach einer Seniorenakademie sucht, wird mglw. nicht unbedingt "....." im Sinne gehabt haben 


P.S.: Zahlt MD diesem Forum eigentlich das fällige Beratungshonorar?

_Für den Blinden der keine   NUB lesen kann:  weitere Postings,  die gegen die NUB verstossen 
werden kommentarlos gelöscht modaction  _


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2005)




----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2005)

GastII schrieb:
			
		

> _Für den Blinden der keine   NUB lesen kann:  weitere Postings,  die gegen die NUB verstossen
> werden kommentarlos gelöscht modaction  _



Ähmmmm..... lesen kann ich schon, aber was bedeutet "editiert siehe NUB modaction" im Zusammenhang mit der Beschreibung des bepreisten Dienstes, auch wenn dieser ein "schmutziges" Wort enthält?

Ohne dieses Wort hat der Beitrag teilw. keinen Sinn.

Ratlos,
ein Gast

_ http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
 auch unabsichtliche oder versteckte Werbung  wird nicht geduldet,  es hat nichts mit "schmutzigen"
 Wörtern zu tun. Das Ganze ist eh schon eine  Gratwanderung 
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2005)

...


> _ http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
> auch unabsichtliche oder versteckte Werbung  wird nicht geduldet,  es hat nichts mit "schmutzigen"
> Wörtern zu tun. Das Ganze ist eh schon eine  Gratwanderung
> modaction _



Ich meine zwar, daß Ihr in diesem Punkt etwas übertreibt, aber ich respektiere (ohne jede Ironie) Eure Entscheidung.

P.S.: Muß mich vielleicht doch mal anmelden....


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2005)

GastII schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine zwar, daß Ihr in diesem Punkt etwas übertreibt, aber ich respektiere (ohne jede Ironie) Eure Entscheidung.
> 
> P.S.: Muß mich vielleicht doch mal anmelden....


Das denke ich nicht, das Überleben dieses Forums mittlerweile im vierten Jahr ist bei der massiven 
Feindfront (hier geht um handfeste finanzielle Interessen und kein lockeres Antivirenforum ) 
 nur mit rigiden Regeln=Nutzungsbedingungen   und deren Durchsetzung zu erreichen. 

Anmelden tut nicht weh, kostet nichts und  bietet unter anderem Kommunikation und Austausch
 von sensiblen Informationen per  PN  (Private Nachricht ) 

cp

PS: dies ist ohnehin  eines der wenigen Foren, bei dem  auch als Gast gepostet werden kann, 
die "Gegenseite" erlaubt nicht mal mehr das Lesen..


----------



## News (30 Juli 2005)

Wieder was Neues von der Pseudo-"Seniorenakademie":
Jetzt kommt gar nichts mehr, und die Domain hat einen neuen Besitzer - eine Briefkastenfirma in Leipzig.
Plus einen Admin-C in Bulgarien (?!)
Frage am Rande: Eigentlich muss der Admin-C ja im Inland sitzen; gilt das nicht, wenn der Domaininhaber eine DE-Adresse hat?
Oder scheren sich die Briefkastenverwalter wieder mal einfach nicht drum?

So oder so bleibt die weitere Entwicklung dieser Domain beobachtenswert.
P.S.: Bei den Maltesern in Dresden-Meissen das gleiche...

Das muss natürlich nicht heißen, dass es wirklich einen neuen Besitzer gibt.
Ich weiß schließlich, wer z.B. im Januar 2004 anscheinend 499 Handy-Domains auf Herrn "Mark Moran" von einer BVI-Firma übertragen wollte   
Kam nur wegen unterschiedlicher Preisvorstellungen beider Seiten nicht zu Stande, laut Mailverkehr  8)
(Na, wo stammt das wohl her? Ich sag nur: "Klingelingeling")


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Frage am Rande: Eigentlich muss der Admin-C ja im Inland sitzen; gilt das nicht, wenn der Domaininhaber eine DE-Adresse hat?



Siehe § 8 der Denic-Richtlinien


			
				Denic schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern der Domaininhaber seinen Sitz nicht in Deutschland hat, ist der admin-c zugleich dessen Zustellungsbevollmächtigter i. S. v. §§ 174 f ZPO; er muss in diesem Falle seinerseits in Deutschland ansässig sein und mit seiner Straßenanschrift angegeben werden.


----------



## Fidul (5 August 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11176


----------

